# DRL module location



## sumosalar (Sep 4, 2007)

Where is the DRL module located in a 1994 Sentra?


----------



## sumosalar (Sep 4, 2007)

*DRL located*

The Nissan dealer did answer!!! 

The DRL is located on the driver's side, under the dash and by the floor. 

COST: $181 + labor + tax


----------



## k2000 (Sep 1, 2005)

Is your problem the light come on and off any time and the high beam goes off and on even if the car is not running, I had the same problem if is that for sure ! Just get and old one at a scrap yard,around 20 bucks. If you can open your defect one, maybe it been killed by humidity cause by rust behind the mudguard. Mine had water in.


----------

